# Sunset silhouette.



## ronlane (Dec 9, 2020)

Had to get out and enjoy a beautiful and warm December afternoon today. No clouds for sunset but there was still some color in the air.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 10, 2020)

Gorgeous colours.


----------



## weepete (Dec 10, 2020)

Thats a lovely shot Ron, nicely composed and lovely colour gradient. I really like this one!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 10, 2020)

Beautiful render. That's print worthy and would look great in a black frame, black matt. You could buy the frame right off the shelf at a Micheals store. They have these buy one get one free that are very nice and easy to assemble.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Gorgeous colours.



Thank you.



weepete said:


> Thats a lovely shot Ron, nicely composed and lovely colour gradient. I really like this one!



Thank you.



jcdeboever said:


> Beautiful render. That's print worthy and would look great in a black frame, black matt. You could buy the frame right off the shelf at a Micheals store. They have these buy one get one free that are very nice and easy to assemble.



Thank you. I will have to look at that. I typically get my frames from Hobby Lobby here but my wife does like to go into Michaels. (I have to be careful when going to both, as it can get expensive for us, lol)


----------



## ronlane (Dec 10, 2020)

Question for you all. I love the photo above with the reflection but what about this version in a square crop? Which do you like best?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 10, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous colours.
> ...



Michael's is reasonable and profitable if your selling prints. I like that their off the shelf doesn't compete  with my vision. Simple.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 10, 2020)

I prefer the original crop


----------



## ronlane (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks zulu42.


----------



## weepete (Dec 10, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Question for you all. I love the photo above with the reflection but what about this version in a square crop? Which do you like best?



1st shot is much stonger IMO, the reflection adds another layer of complexity to the image and really lifts the shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 10, 2020)

Definitely the first crop IMO also, Ron. There's just something about a tree silhouette that says much with so little. Very nice photo. As JC said, frame it.


----------



## PJM (Dec 10, 2020)

Lovely image.  And I'll go for the original also.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 10, 2020)

Okay, thank you all for your input.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 15, 2020)

I'd consider a 5:4 crop leaving more of the ground visible.  I think it would work without the reflection, but the square crop for me looks like you chopped off something.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 15, 2020)

thereyougo! said:


> I'd consider a 5:4 crop leaving more of the ground visible.  I think it would work without the reflection, but the square crop for me looks like you chopped off something.



Thank you.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 15, 2020)

So Something like this:


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 15, 2020)

Well that didn’t work well. I did a crop. It took 40 minutes to upload the incorrect file. D’oh


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice images, very beautiful.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 15, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice images, very beautiful.



Thank you.


----------

